# Impossible de copier lélément  faute desp



## isamechi (18 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour 
Il m'est impossible de copier un dossier de 114 Mo  dans un DDExt faute d'espace disponible alors qu'il devrait rester environ 170 Go de libre
1.Comment connaître la quantité d'espace utilisé sur ce DDE: lorsque je clique sur " Lire les informations "je ne vois que la capacité totale mais aucunement la capacité restante
2 Par contre lorsque j'ouvre ce DDExt et je peux lire en haut à droite la capacité de chacun des dossiers contenus dans ce DDExt
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Sly54 (18 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

Sur mes dd externes, quand je fais cmd - i dessus, j'ai à la fois _Capacité_ mais aussi _Disponible_ et _Utilisé_.

Mes dd sont tous en MacOS étendu journalisé (GUID).


----------



## isamechi (18 Janvier 2014)

Merci de ta réponse 
Sauf erreur de ma part faire cmd+i ou clic D puis Lire les informations revient strictement au même.
Mon DDE est en MS-dos (FAT32) car il me sert aussi avec W7 (en double boot)
Peut être ceci explique t il cela
Toujours est que
 1. Je ne peux connaître directement la capacité encore disponible sur le DDE
 2 Je ne peux pas copier un petit fichier de qq Mo
Merci de votre aide


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (18 Janvier 2014)

Un truc tout bête peut-être, quand tu supprimes des choses du DDext, tu supprime aussi dans la corbeille? sinon ça reste présent dans le DDext mais en étant invisible sauf dans la corbeille...


----------



## Sly54 (18 Janvier 2014)

isamechi a dit:


> Sauf erreur de ma part faire cmd+i ou clic D puis Lire les informations revient strictement au même.


Oui, absolument. Chacun ses habitudes 





isamechi a dit:


> Mon DDE est en MS-dos (FAT32) car il me sert aussi avec W7 (en double boot)
> Peut être ceci explique t il cela


Je pense que c'est l'explication à l'affichage différent de "lire les informations".

Par contre, pourquoi peux tu seulement copier des fichiers de qq Mo, je n'en ai aucune idée (si tu avais dit "limité à 4 Go, j'aurais pu comprendre). Je laisse la main aux autres


----------



## edd72 (18 Janvier 2014)

paranormal-wizzzard a dit:


> Un truc tout bête peut-être, quand tu supprimes des choses du DDext, tu supprime aussi dans la corbeille? sinon ça reste présent dans le DDext mais en étant invisible sauf dans la corbeille...



Je pense que c'est une bonne piste, si la corbeille (de ce DDE) n'est jamais vidée alors l'espace reste utilisé (c'est différent de Windows qui ne gère aucune corbeille pour les DDE).
Il faut juste vider la corbeille quand ce DDE est branché.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (18 Janvier 2014)

Oui, pour moi c'est ça.


----------



## isamechi (18 Janvier 2014)

BINGO 
J'ai vidé la poubelle et tout a l'air de fonctionner correctement

Merci à tous de votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (18 Janvier 2014)

mwaaarf , ce n'était que ca

( et pourtant on en parle souvent)

aide les suivants qui auraient un problème similaire
comment?
cliquer "résolu"
 ( en haut menu outils de discussion)


----------



## Sly54 (18 Janvier 2014)

isamechi a dit:


> J'ai vidé la poubelle et tout a l'air de fonctionner correctement



Comme quoi, au lieu de chercher des solutions tarabiscotées, il faut commencer par les choses les plus évidentes


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (18 Janvier 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Comme quoi, au lieu de chercher des solutions tarabiscotées, il faut commencer par les choses les plus évidentes



Et oui HéHé


----------

